# TTOC ALPINE TTOUR - PROGRESS



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

DAY 1

The tour successfully us on the dock.

We had a really smoothe crossing. Every one made the first rendezvous point in Belgium for fuel. Robin left a few minutes ahead of the pack and never saw him again during the day.

Against all expectations, all the rest of the cars managed to keep together, apart from when i missed a turn and momentarily split the group into two. Half hour later we reformed. So 10 cars had a fabulous charge up and down the twisty road over the Alsace mountains to the first hotel stop in France. An incredible achievement,

Well done to all the drivers and thier navigators.

By the time i had settled everyone in at the primary hotel, Robin had not arrived. Me and James drove a few km to the secondary hotel. We have found a really good restaurant in the historic town of Riquewihr.

Another update tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Nice one Dave ,

keep the updates comming 

Mark


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Dave
when are you getting the time to post updates?
weren't you supposed to be in the bar?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Petesy said:


> Dave
> when are you getting the time to post updates?
> weren't you supposed to be in the bar?


What you on about, I posted this from the resturant using my mobile phone. Multi-tasking as usual :wink:

Todays update later after I've had a few beers while the sun is still on the terrace. [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

Role call at the hotel so far:

Thriller
KevtoTTy
Petesy
V6 SRS

and just now:

phodge

The rest are doing U-turns up a mountain pass somewhere  8)

Dave


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TThriller said:


> The rest are doing U-turns up a mountain pass somewhere  8)
> 
> Dave


Ja. But someone had to be first to drive an alpine pass on this trip. :>)


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Some tour photos for you...
yodel yeah he oh!
the hills are alive....with the sound of tt's.....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice to see you've got snow but dry roads. It's great like that.

I hope you're all having fun 8)


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

That looks fantastic. Keep the reports and pics up. Very jealous. Enjoy


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Great photos Pete looks like its as good as you hoped it would be. Green with envy here in NI. Get some more photos up ASAP

Ian


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

TThriller said:


> DAY 1
> 
> Robin left a few minutes ahead of the pack and never saw him again during the day.


Yeah - we went ahead and took a "detour" into Luxemborg city. Coffee and cake in a cafe watching the world go by.

At least we wern't late for dinner.

Great people, great scenery and great trip.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> Great photos Pete looks like its as good as you hoped it would be. Green with envy here in NI. Get some more photos up ASAP
> 
> Ian


In the Birmingham City Inn with Pete, Dec & Cait

Guys, Ian, Sam, Ken, Pat, etc........one word

AMAZING!

Just a taster of what's to come, thanks to everyone who was on the trip, each and everyone, made it an â€˜Alpine Tourâ€˜ to remember


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

No words can describe this trip, but i'll try. It was absolutely fantastic, every single little bit of it. Great roads, great weather, loads of adventures, but the single best thing about it was the people on the tour. To all of you, thank you for making it so special.

I havent had a chance to upload my photos yet so i'll post some when i do so. I think steve and Pete's just about capture it!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Hey you guys!
...seems like we are all having a play on the fancy iMac's in our birmingham hotel rooms...

tour isn't over for me until i am parked outside the house!

those of you who are back to work today...bad luck

catching a 3.15pm ferry at holyhead to dublin and then should be in belfast by 8pm latest

thanks a million everyone


----------

